# Colubrids > Hognose >  Western Hognose Male and Female size difference

## zackw419

Does anyone have any side by side pictures of an adult female next to an adult male? I'm just curious to actually see the size difference between the two sexes.

----------


## zackw419

**WESTERN HOGGIES***


too late to edit into title..

----------


## zackw419

If not, separate pictures of each sex will do.

----------


## Louie1

Here's a link that may help!

http://www.herpo.com/sexing/index.html

----------


## zackw419

thanks for the link but I'm more curious about how big Westerns get, not just length wise but their girth as well. 

Pics of either sex adults would be helpful if you have any, especially if its a pic of someone holding them.

I just got a young male western which is why im so curious.

----------

